# marijuana leaves



## mikesrozer (Oct 30, 2012)

My marijuana leaves are yellowish in color and are fading day by day, what to do next? i am afraid of losing them.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike if your growing outside this is normal. Time to check the trichs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2012)

need more info...if the plant is in 12/12 and has been for 7 weeks..then this is Normal...pick and info

take care and be safe


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 31, 2012)

Troll post?


----------

